# Showing your deer to those on the highway.



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

This is an issue that has been bugging me since first week of Dec. when we were coming back from the lease. I hope I am preaching to the choir on this website and that the nice people on this site dont actually partake in this practice. We were coming back and between Ozona and Houston I counted 25 trucks with either legs, heads, horns, or the whole darn deer exposed to everyone on I-10. Then on Sat. coming home from BassProShops I saw two more. This showing of your prize to everyone is unacceptable. Not everyone is a hunter and doing this gives hunters a bad name. It is not too hard to cover up your kill. I hope the guy in the Z71 tahoe dark green w/gold pinstripes is reading this. He had his deer on a hitch deck with the gutted belly facing everyone and it was extremely bloody. Now it did not gross me out, but to young kids this could possibly be scarring. I would like to know how everyone on this website feels about this, and if anyone actually thinks showing your prize on the highway is a good way to show off your deer.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

That is poor taste. Sounds like a PETA billboard to me.


----------



## kyle65 (May 16, 2005)

Wrong web page.Im a born and raised houstonian ,and my father taught all of us boys to hunt and fish. I look for game in the back of trucks on the way home from a good hunt with family and friends.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

I can see maybe horns or an animal you are bringing back to have processed (cold enough weather) that will last in the bed of a truck, but I'm with you when sunday I saw a red chevy coming from the Senora area that had 3-4 deer heads cut off right below the jaw sitting on the end of the SMALL trailer he was pulling for everyone to see. I mean if that's your trophy more power to you, but like pathfinder said...HIDE THEM!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree HIDE THEM, what part do you not get, i love fishing and hunting but my trout and ducks are not on my truck on the way home full of blood, kyle did your father teach you to fish and hunt are to show animals to people who may not hunt. Some people do not like to see bloody animals on texas highways!!!! Ask someone at the texas parks and wildlife what they think is the right thing to do!!!


----------



## chuck488488 (Aug 8, 2005)

i say if you don't like it just turn your head.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey chuck peta is looking for some help, thanks


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

To each his own, I've seen them hidden with the horns showing, some heads showing, seen them strapped to a 4 wheeler like they are riding it. I see your point, just not sure what the right answer is. Guess if you are a parent, you better get your explanations ready...of course the harvest of game to feed the family story has been around a while and works pretty well. My 2 cents.

RG


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Could you imagine the response to this question if it was asked in the '40s or '50s.


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

Another politcaly correct view dont like it dont look its not against the law. Or is the politcaly correct way to have it cut boxed and horns already mounted before you hual it some big high fence places do this for thier coustomers myself im a hunter and the animal gets prossesed at home.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

It's funny how far removed people have come from having to kill their food in order to put meat on the table. Blood and guts from a slaughtered farm animal used to be part of daily life. No one thought twice about butchering an animal and disposing of the innards. No one thought twice about the horror of having to deal with, much less view, blood and guts.

Now, we can buy our meat conveniently in a neat package and prepare it without getting a drop of blood on our fingers. All the while worrying about what other people think when we transport our own game from the lease to the processor.

As a sportsman, I don't mind seeing the fruits of someone else's success when I'm on the road. I gave a fellow sportsman a thumbs up just the other day. He was travelling south on I-37 with three nice mulies caped out, exposed to God and country on the side of his pickup bed.

Frankly, I don't like seeing Kerry/Edwards bumber stickers on vehicles when I'm out and about. But seeing one certainly doesn't offend me and I'm 99 percent certain that the driver doesn't give a hoot how his bumber sticker makes me feel.

Why bow to the PETA sect? Do we have to hide the fact the we hunt, the fact that we kill animals, and the fact that yes, we evicerate them before taking them to the freezer? We're homogonizing oursleves in order to cater to those who are already so homogonized that they're beyond hope.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> It's funny how far removed people have come from having to kill their food in order to put meat on the table. Blood and guts from a slaughtered farm animal used to be part of daily life. No one thought twice about butchering an animal and disposing of the innards. No one thought twice about the horror of having to deal with, much less view, blood and guts.
> 
> Now, we can buy our meat conveniently in a neat package and prepare it without getting a drop of blood on our fingers. All the while worrying about what other people think when we transport our own game from the lease to the processor.
> 
> ...


I'd give ya 2 greenies for this post if I could.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Tell me how I give greenies to Sean, I'll do it right now...great view SH!

Russell


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

That scale of justice thingamajig above the join date.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

A bumber sticker and a animal on a truck, your right i do not care about any sticker on a car but i what people who do not hunt to not have to see bloody animals on the way home!!! i grew up on a farm i have killed and cleaned everything, In the 70ish i used to see big bucks come through our town and think it was cool, grow up its not cool any more!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It doesn't bother me in the least. The ones that are offended by it, are the ones who couldn't survive if the grocery stores closed tomorrow.

What does bother me is people that kill a deer in october then throw it in the bed of there pickup and drive 200 miles down I-10 in 80 degree weather. You wouldn't do that to prime rib you just bought. So why do they do it to great tablefair like venison?


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks WT427...got it. 
Tealman, 
you mean it's not cool to you anymore? 

rg


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

RG you are right i love to hunt a and my lab and our hunting trips is what i live for, its not cool for me anymore no problem, but gun i could outlive you when every the stores close for sure!!!!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Doesnt bother me but...*

It has really never made much difference to me but i always wondered about all the dang road grime and carbon monoxide from the traffic getting in the meat. I take great care with my game whether its fish or a mammal just as i would my groceries from the store. Mine always get put in an ice chest on ice but thats just me. Id prefer my venison to be marinated in something other than exhaust fumes and highway dust, just me though. lol

Z


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

tealman said:


> gun i could outlive you when every the stores close for sure!!!!


Really?

That sounds kinda like "my big brother can kick your arse".

:spineyes: :rotfl:


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey gun merry xmas and a happy new year!!!! PEACE have a great season!!


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

America land of the free think to your self people dont like merry christmas so they try to remove it, the ten commandments they remove it, now I read ACLU wants all crosses removed from buildings in los cruces CA this is america you dont like somthing fine but im not giving up my freedoms for anyone. Its MERRY CHRISTMAS HAS BEEN AND ALWAYS WILL BE. I have the right to hunt the right to display my game if I wish. And you have the right to dissagree but not the right to take a heritage away from me. God Bless America home off the free.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I brought home my last buck in a 100 quart cooler with the little door on top and had the horns sticking out because they would not fit in the box. It was a cape so I wanted to keep it cool and the horns stuck up over the bed of my truck. If that would offend you then tough #$%^. I was not trying to show off just trying to keep my cape and head cold from 200 miles away in 90 degree heat. I hunt and I kill animals I also eat them. I do not give a rats @** about what any one thinks of it. I am not going to hide nothing. My god I tought my 8 year old daughter about the need to harvest animals along time ago. Kids see more blood and guts on TV now.

I do how ever think your crazy for hauling a carcus around in the back of your truck unprotected and chilled now that ****** me off because it is a waste. To hell with PETA and any one else who agrees with there way of thinking. Hunting and harvesting game is my *God* given right and I will not apologize for it. I also wont stop saying the name God and our Father either.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

GREENIE for you.



LongRodMaster said:


> I brought home my last buck in a 100 quart cooler with the little door on top and had the horns sticking out because they would not fit in the box. It was a cape so I wanted to keep it cool and the horns stuck up over the bed of my truck. If that would offend you then tough #$%^. I was not trying to show off just trying to keep my cape and head cold from 200 miles away in 90 degree heat. I hunt and I kill animals I also eat them. I do not give a rats @** about what any one thinks of it. I am not going to hide nothing. My god I tought my 8 year old daughter about the need to harvest animals along time ago. Kids see more blood and guts on TV now.
> 
> I do how ever think your crazy for hauling a carcus around in the back of your truck unprotected and chilled now that ****** me off because it is a waste. To hell with PETA and any one else who agrees with there way of thinking. Hunting and harvesting game is my *God* given right and I will not apologize for it. I also wont stop saying the name God and our Father either.


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

I cant wait to mount my 3 point on my Dodge.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I have some points on this since I teach about it every year.....

80% of the population does not hunt or hate hunting, that leaves 20% to embrace it or to hate it. Caring for the game properly is a respect for the animal and for onlookers. This respect that we show for these animals will form someones opinion about hunting and will determine their attitude towards it for the rest of their lives.

I hope several of you remember the early 90's and what we must do to avoid this attention. 

"The eyes of Texas are upon you..." - Dont make me bust out my TPWD Hunters Ed Video.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

The only thing that ****** me off when I see those antlers sticking out of the bed of other trucks..is you usually can't see mine sticking out...normaly don't even have antlers....I think most people just need to suck it up and deal with it....I mean we are all differant, no law is being broken, and I would think in "most" cases you won't be seeing the gutted side of the animal....usually some feet, and or horns....see worse than that on the side of 281 and or Hwy 90 for miles....PETA should get out there each morning and pick those animals up and show them a little respect, they could clean up the highways AND ensure drivers don't get a bad name for mindless killing of animals..ok so that's a little ridiculous....so maybe PETA could erect high fences along all the major highways to try and curb the number of animal/vehicle accidents...that would cut down on animal deaths and insurance costs.... Ahhhh...but then they might break a sweat, or actually put their money where there mouth is....


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

Keep watching I see a full moon on the rise LOL. Its time for people to stand up for what they belive in. I have rights dont try to take them from me. All things in this world do not come from HEB or Mc donalds in a clean wrapper. Every thing you eat is prossesed you just dont see the dirty work. I have seen animals processed millons actualy. Its part off life we are a predatory species we eat protien be it plant or animal so even PETA people are eating something that was once alive. You cannot change what you are live with it.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I scrolled up to see which forum I was in, it said "Hunting". For a second I thought it might have been radicals.

No offense, ahh none taken thanks for posting something interesting, no problem thanks.


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

We are all hunters, how is this we go to work hunting a pay check this gives us amuntion (money) to hunt at HEB for the elusive T bone steak, hot dog, and the quick hunt at Mc donalds. We all hunt some primitve some civilized take your pick and PETA better learn to live off air because there hunters. Its just doing it with conservation in mind this is what has helped spices on the verge of going extinct to make a rebound. We will continue to be hunters thats just the way it is.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

The last thing on my mind when I'm outside gutting a deer in the 40 degree weather and drizzle is how neat it's tucked away when I'm done. 

Winch deer up, gut it, backup truck and lay it down in bed and drive off. I have a shortbed and tool box so I leave tailgate down.

I mean, your only driving to the meat processing place a few miles away. At least in my case that is.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Carcass, processing and so forth. Generally we process the deer in camp. If cool enough put a sheet or game bag over the skinned and gutted carcass to chill and bleed out overnight, then quarter and put in a Ice chest next morning. If two hot, quarter it and put in a chest immediately. As for the rack or heads, I generally put them in a feed sack, many times with just the antlers showing. Or if a caped out deer, in a plastic bag iced down good. I do not see anything wrong with displaying it as long as it is in good taste. 

I could go on but anyways

Damian


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

We all need to forget about PETA in the sense we would change our habits. It is the exact same thing as giving into terrorism or paying ransom. Right now these nut jobs are making all of us pay ransom. It is a non issue as far as I am concerned. 

If you need to strap your deer to your hood then do it. 26 years ago it wasn't a big deal until the liberal cooks in this country tried to turn us into homos. 

Don't cow to these idiots!!

That is my 2 cents.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

I conceal the deer when im transporting it. Its just common courtesy to other drivers.


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

Mabe we should put the deer in the cab with us put sun glasses on it be sure to put a seat belt on it, we do not want to break any laws LOL. Trucks have a bed for a reason if temperature is low I leave deer out, warm weather it goes in ice chest. Public opnion has no affect on what I do and it never will. My truck bed is my personel property to do with as i will as long as its legal. I do not live in a sterile world some people do.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I really enjoy coming home from the ranch and c'n all the bucks on the way home--makes me pull out the camo paint all over again! Me and my kids love it--"WOW did ya see that Buck-Dang!" This is America! If some of you don't like it just turn your head--look the other way or somthin!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I love to see all of the hunters success. I will look in the back of every hunters truck bed and see what they shot. Hunters shouldnt have to worry about what people think. We will be the ones who survive when the grocery stores close down.


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

*display*

A little horn showing in the truck bed ain't hurting any one.Just because you and the tree huggers don't like it,should we be ashamed of killing a nice buck?I agree about too much blood & guts,but as long as nobody's TTing in your Cheerios,ignore us.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Where am I? What happened? Or as WJ says 'Where am I going and why am I in this handbasket?'

It's no longer a good thing to display your deer but a movie about the rumpranger cowpokes (Bareback Mountin' I think) is nominated for 7 Golden Globe awards.

Is this what they call civilization?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I don't see nothing wrong showing antlers in the back of the truck. But when people have a deer or hog gutted but not sinked laying on a bumper rack running down the highway for a few hundred miles is what bothers be. I think this is the kind of thing that causes people to not like the taste of wild game. A few weeks ago I was coming back from San Marcos on I-10 and saw several trucks with deer gutted but not skined laying on trailer or bumper racks. The temp was around 70 and a few of the trucks I followed for over and hour. So I am sure that road grim was getting in the carcass. 

As long as I have been hunting we have always skinned then gutted deer then 1/4 to put in cooler. If the temp is atleast dropped into lower 40s we will from time to time let it chill over night.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I don't see nothing wrong showing antlers in the back of the truck. But when people have a deer or hog gutted but not sinked laying on a bumper rack running down the highway for a few hundred miles is what bothers be. I think this is the kind of thing that causes people to not like the taste of wild game. A few weeks ago I was coming back from San Marcos on I-10 and saw several trucks with deer gutted but not skined laying on trailer or bumper racks. The temp was around 70 and a few of the trucks I followed for over and hour. So I am sure that road grim was getting in the carcass.
> 
> As long as I have been hunting we have always skinned then gutted deer then 1/4 to put in cooler. If the temp is atleast dropped into lower 40s we will from time to time let it chill over night.


This might have been said already, but this is why I ask the processor to use MY OWN MEAT. You never know what ya-hoo hauled thier deer in for 5 hours @ 80deg.

Personally, I could not give 3 chits about it. If I killed a big buck, Im gonna do like *********, and put the meat in a ice chest. Now, I might position the horns in the bed so other vehicles can see it, but Im not taking a chance on wasting my meat.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

That is the reason we process our own meat.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Political correct and Hunting?............................ I can't find any "G" rated words.


----------



## RJVFISHER (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow! I am very surprised at some of the responses. I agree with every single one. It is our God given right to hunt and harvest animals. I think you should teach kids to hunt. Everyone should know how to survive, etc, etc, etc....

But, show a little respect for the animals you hunt!

Not many people today hunt because they are trying to survive. Not with the price of leases, etc... We do it because we enjoy being outdoors & enjoy nature. Most people don't have to carry their animals across the hood of the family "grocery go getter". Most have trucks or suvs.

As I said, Show a little respect for the animals you hunt and to others! Showing off the horns is one thing, but no one wants to see a bloody carcass going down the road. *Display your trophy on the highway the same way you would in your house! Do you mount the entire animal with blood & guts and hang it on your wall? If not, why?* What is your answer to this question? That is why we think it is wrong to transport animals down the road that way. Don't get me wrong, I will never bow down to PETA or anyone else. I like seeing what others have killed, but when I see a bloody animal going down the highway, I say to myself "What a dumb***!"

*Display your animals in the same manner as you would in your home! And show a little respect for the animal and others!*


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Mine ride shotgun.......gets me through the HOV. 
12lb


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sigh, I wasn't going to post to this thread but okay, enough is enough. 

I respect the animals I kill right up to the time I put a piece of their body on the pit or in the pan or fryer and then later as I sit full and happy from the meal it provided.

That said, this PC **** about not wanting to offend others by driving down the highway with a dead deer, rabbit, squirrel, whatever in view is just plain bs.

I won't go into particulars about it being 80 degrees or 30 degrees, too many variables and those who allow game to spoil due to improper care are guilty of wasting game and that's against the law.

That said, transport your animals exactly the way you want to. Offend those who will be offended and thrill those who will be thrilled by seeing what you've killed. Everyone has their own way of doing things and this PC **** needs to stop and it needs to stop with those of us who hunt and fish. What's next? Removing the cleaning tables because we don't want to offend anyone with the sight of fish guts?

If it's cold and if I'm hunting a pasture that has no running water then I'm going to be carrying a gutted but not skinned or caped deer in the back of my truck on the way home for anyone who wants to look to see. 

I really don't care what the tofu eating folks or anyone else thinks about that either.

Man you have to draw a line somewhere. I won't budge on this one and I would hope others won't either.

TH


----------



## bigosso (Dec 4, 2005)

Well stated trouthunter.My thoughts exactly....


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

As long as the meat is taken care of (i.e. it's not going to spoil), carry it the way you see fit. I'll agree with Senor Trouthunter verbatim.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

I always try to hide my carcases/horns when heading down the highway. Couldn't give a flip about anyone on the road who may be offended. Just don't like wasting time with the game warden.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Texas Hunters Saftey Education Course*

tells us not to do that. Kinda like strapping your deer to the hood of your car and driving home. I don't remember word for word but something to the effect of being an ethical hunter in regards to I don't remember what......


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

It takes about as long to process a deer yourself, if you have a good electric grinder, as it does to take it to a processor and then go back and pick it up. You can pay for the meat grinder in 1-2 deer and you know that the sausage doesn't have anything but your own meat and you can also take the time to remove all sinew, membrane, dirt & hair from the meat prior to grinding. I don't use commercial processors & always butcher my own kill. 

Who cares if someone wants to have their kill visible? Why would anyone be ashamed of a quality buck? It's just silly to cover it up. What's disgusting to me is going to the store and thinking that just because it's wrapped in plastic, you didn't take a direct part in that animal's demise. By hunting and harvesting our own meat, we hunters are the ones that practice "fair chase" and only harvest selected animals and actually do our part to allow the species to flourish and succede. An animal that is born & raised on a factory farm, stuffed full of hormones and steriods, then killed after spending every day of it's life in confined & overcrowded quarters, processed and packaged & sent to the store for your purchase, this is what makes me sick. 

Don't feel repulsed at seeing the carcass of wild animals harvested by individuals, applaud them for standing up and taking responsibility for their actions and choice as an omnivore.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I kinda like seeing what was killed by other hunter folks. If a little blood bothers you, maybe hunting / fishing, is not your game. I have two young girls (ages 1 and 3) who I want to learn about the outdoors. They love live animals, but dead helps them get a closer look...hope that dosent sound morbid.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Frankly, I don't like seeing Kerry/Edwards bumber stickers on vehicles when I'm out and about. But seeing one certainly doesn't offend me and I'm 99 percent certain that the driver doesn't give a hoot how his bumber sticker makes me feel.


 LMAO


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Since ya'll are on the subject..............maybe one of you can answer this question. While traveling through Oklahoma at Thanksgiving, I saw a couple of hunters returning from a successful hunt. They had the neck/heads of 2 small bucks strategically placed for others to see. The mouths and snouts were completely duct taped......


What is the purpose of this?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess to kill the worms in there nose?????


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

There are too many variables to include to why one carries their catch they way they do. But there are alot of hunters who dont know how to dress a deer that they want mounted most will gut the deer and place it in the back of the truck( if its cold enough or the drive is short), others will try to put it in 120qt ice chest which will leave head/front legs sticking out. On a whole most hunters that bring their kill to my father-in-laws to be mounted take care of the animal,meat, as best they can. There will be a few who 1. dont know better 2. get too excited( it happens to us all) or even a few who just dont care but hey it happens. You kill a good buck sure tie that head up so the rack stick up over the bed of the truck, lay the tail gate down, rememering not taking things too far will ensure that all people respect a hunters rights.

My .02


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe they did not want the deer talking to other motorist while they were driving.. Deer can have very bad road rage you know..


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

*Deer Rage*



garrettryan said:


> Maybe they did not want the deer talking to other motorist while they were driving.. Deer can have very bad road rage you know..


 Look out its coming right for us !


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well when I was young and growing up in Virginia we only had two weeks of deer season. In them days deer season was like a holiday, you could even get an excused absence from school if you mom or dad sent a note. If you were lucky to kill one it was almost expected of you to ride around town with the deer on your tailgate, or strapped somewhere on your car. I did this many times and no one minded cause they all knew deer hunting was a way of life and a really big deal.

Well times has changed, and people's feelings has changed. Most folks nowadays don't hunt and then you got folks like PETA trying to stop hunting. So riding around with your prized kill in plan view is no longer cool. In fact PETA takes many pictures each year of people doing this and uses those picture against us hunters. In short don't give people like PETA any ammo to shoot us with. I know just like me you are all proud of making those kills, but that is what a camera and this forum are for, to show everyone your prize. So just put them in a cooler or cover them up and we will all be more happier in the long run.

Derek


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

So many threads on this board that involve ethics revolve around PETA. Out of 250,000,000 Americans, only a few thousand are PETA. Maybe a few hundred are in Texas. From where I sit, I see that PETA is empowered, not by their actions, but our reactions.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Bobby Miller said:


> So many threads on this board that involve ethics revolve around PETA. Out of 250,000,000 Americans, only a few thousand are PETA. Maybe a few hundred are in Texas. From where I sit, I see that PETA is empowered, not by their actions, but our reactions.


Thats not totally true, as PETA has some big names and money backing them. And even more important they also have the media backing them. Even though they are smaller group than us hunters they are being heard. If we give them ammo, they will continue to push to outlaw hunting, then we will be screwed. I don't like it any more than you that the few are governing the many but until times change again we have to do what we can to protect our rights to hunt. If that means putting my prize in a cooler or covering it with a tarp then so be it.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Your right, PETA is the minority, but blatantly showing a gutted carcass to every driver on the road could be potentially adding members to their ranks. A person thats driving along and doesnt hunt will probably steer more towards the anti-hunting side due to such a spectical. Most people do not see dead/gutted animals such as deer on a regular basis, so most will be shocked. We might not think its a big deal b/c we see it every year and most were taught it at an early age, but in todays society it might not be a good thing.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Guys, in general I agree with most of you. I don't like the state of the times, but, in short here's my take:

PETA may be the minority relative to hunters. However, WE (hunters) are the minority as compared to the *NON-Hunting public*. PETA only has the convince the *ambivalent* *NON-Hunting public* that we are savages and we will be reduced to watching re-runs of Real Tree Outdoors on the Outdoor Channel. Don't think that's true, ask folks in California if their hunting rights have been curtailed any.

I don't like it, but, it's fact. We need to do everything in our power to present our sport to the *NON-Hunting Public*, in a positive light. And trust me, most of the folks you pass on I-10 on Sunday fit into that category.

If you think a 23 year old college girl's first exposure to our sport being, a bloody, eviscerated, whitetail buck with his tongue hanging out, laying on you hitch-hauler, is a positive impression of our sport, you are sadly mistaken.

Go on, keep saying "screw them, it's my right." That it is. I just hope your Grandkids are afforded the same opportunity.

Stepping down now...........


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

There you go ,TXpalerider...well said! Jerry


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks txpalerider, happy xmas. happy hunting for all!!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*In a nutshell!*

Thanks Palerider! Merry Christmas all, Guy


TXPalerider said:


> Guys, in general I agree with most of you. I don't like the state of the times, but, in short here's my take:
> 
> PETA may be the minority relative to hunters. However, WE (hunters) are the minority as compared to the *NON-Hunting public*. PETA only has the convince the *ambivalent* *NON-Hunting public* that we are savages and we will be reduced to watching re-runs of Real Tree Outdoors on the Outdoor Channel. Don't think that's true, ask folks in California if their hunting rights have been curtailed any.
> 
> ...


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Allow me to make a simple analogy.

Would you walk around with your arse hanging out the back of your pants? Why not?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I go huntin fer a few days and ya'll are out of control....but quartering your meat and puttin it in an ice-chest gets my vote. In my *professional* opinion hanging a carcuss out for everyone on I-10 to see is just plain hillbillyish. Now if your driving through Carrizo or Uvalde its a whole nuther ballgame. I see nothing wrong with wrapping up the head in a garbage bag full of ice and the antlers sticking out to show everyone your kill. You should be proud of it. Me personally I like to leave the antlers barely sticking up so the other hunters have to really stretch their necks to see whats back there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*But Pale Guy...Maybe That's The Whole Problem...*



TXPalerider said:


> Guys, in general I agree with most of you. I don't like the state of the times, but, in short here's my take:
> 
> PETA may be the minority relative to hunters. However, WE (hunters) are the minority as compared to the *NON-Hunting public*. PETA only has the convince the *ambivalent* *NON-Hunting public* that we are savages and we will be reduced to watching re-runs of Real Tree Outdoors on the Outdoor Channel. Don't think that's true, ask folks in California if their hunting rights have been curtailed any.
> 
> ...


With the world today. We stop doing what we've always done so as not to offend. BS! Maybe if more hunters hadn't stopped hauling their deer down the interstate more folks would be use to seeing them.

Our whole country right now is so obsessed with not offending anyone and personally it makes me sick. For decades hunters have hauled their deer in the back of trucks, on the roof of station wagons, on the hoods of their cars and people were use to seeing it. Those who are not use to seeing it need to see it and if all 20 some odd million of us would do it, maybe there wouldn't be so much hupla about it.

Probably the main reason that we don't see as many deer in vehicles as we use to is do to the fact that we're now capable of keeping ice in Igloo coolers and such, and now there are many who quarter their kill at the place they hunt. Cool. Some however don't have the facility for that and do it at home.

There is no sugar coating hunting. We kill things. It's what we do. There is no other light to present it as; hunters hunt and kill game. How in hell does hiding your dead deer help anything? Guess what? It doesn't help at all, it just leaves more people uneducated. That 23 year old college girl has seen worse things on the television and on video in her dorm room. So what, we're going to hide our deer and pretend that we don't kill animals? Hunting is what it is; dead deer on receiver racks or not.

I for one will keep saying "screw them", to those who don't get it or don't want to get it. I'm tired of hearing about people's feelings and how something that we as hunters or fishermen do may offend someone.

Let them be offended. Let them eat tofu.

TH


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter, wouldn't it be interesting to see the ages of the posters attached to these responses in sort of a poll? I'm betting that nearly all of those that are voting NO are under 40.


FWIW, I'm 45, very anti-peta and enjoy eating venison weekly. I normally quarter them up and put them in the cooler but I have no problem with a successful hunter displaying their trophy for all the world to see.


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

Not backing down period.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*well*



> FWIW, I'm 45, very anti-peta and enjoy eating venison weekly. I normally quarter them up and put them in the cooler but I have no problem with a successful hunter displaying their trophy for all the world to see.


Im 31 and I said the same thing. My issues were different than others and seem to be only my own as no one agreed with me. Oh well, no matter.

Z


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Interesting thought Sandman and good idea about doing a poll...so I did one.

TH


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

i took hunters safety course about a month ago and they preached over and over to us about ethics and to do the exact opposite of that Z71 tahoe. defintely not right.


----------



## FlyMan (Oct 21, 2004)

Well I am going on "OLD" as for my age  My feelings on this are that death is a part of life and if people are not willing to see it then they are living in a dream world. I am not saying that showing a deer in a bad way is right because it isn't right. But I also feel that people are trying there dangest to be PC anymore. Maybe if we were not so Dang PC this old world would come back from the direction it is headed in.

I read many years ago in Outdoor Life that animals transported on the tops of cars and trucks that were taken in the westren states and taken to the eastern states, that more than 80 percent of them were thrown out. This do to the exhaust from big riggs,cars and all the other things that they collect during the trips. I would suggest keeping your animals under some type of cover so you have a good eating animal. We owe that much to the animals we take for or tables. That is the only reason that I would not be willing to show an animal. just a little respect and good eating is all. Ron IWIWFIT


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> I go huntin fer a few days and ya'll are out of control....but quartering your meat and puttin it in an ice-chest gets my vote. In my *professional* opinion hanging a carcuss out for everyone on I-10 to see is just plain hillbillyish. Now if your driving through Carrizo or Uvalde its a whole nuther ballgame. I see nothing wrong with wrapping up the head in a garbage bag full of ice and the antlers sticking out to show everyone your kill. You should be proud of it. Me personally I like to leave the antlers barely sticking up so the other hunters have to really stretch their necks to see whats back there.


 This gets my vote too -- meat quartered and in a cooler and if I am keeping the cape the head and horns with cape wrapped and on ice. The horns may stick out as they do not fit in the cooler.

I am not embarrassed or ashamed to be a hunter, I just want to take care of the meat and show respect for the animals.

And yes, I am over 40.

Edited to add: _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bucksnort again.

_Edited to also add: I would agree with ********* as well. Dang, guess I need to add Sandman so long as you show respect if you want to display it.


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

Line drawn in sand and back against the wall, keep jacking with us hunters if we were all to unite just like on this board, we are more powerful than PETA and can decide elections,law, public opinion,ect.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I have never in my life encountered so many pansies as this thread has generated.

How on God's green earth did it ever come to this? We have young men killing people, and being killed by people, in the Mid-East and we are worried about someone seeing a dead deer on a vehicle.


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

And what are these brave people fighting for (OUR WAY OFF LIFE) because others do not like our fredom. I thank each and every one of our troops.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Team Sponge said:


> I have never in my life encountered so many pansies as this thread has generated.
> 
> How on God's green earth did it ever come to this? We have young men killing people, and being killed by people, in the Mid-East and we are worried about someone seeing a dead deer on a vehicle.


Your out of line, this is the Hunting forum, not the Support your troops forum how does this post have anything to do with the mid-east which since you brought it up the PETA people are the same people calling for the US to bail out and every other liberal cause out there....hmmmmm seems the news just loves covering all of the liberals squauking...all it takes is one 20/20 or 60 min show to start swaying people to their way of thinking. Just sit back and think of the bs that has been stirred up by these type of people...just think about it.


----------



## OZGRAMS (Feb 28, 2005)

I have seen a couple of trucks on the highway with deer on the rear baskets skin on and no ice, they may have been solid frozen from a walk in cooler, but the days I have seen them I was running the a/c in the middle of the day. Not good at all for the meat. AS for the horns I like looking to see how my fellow hunters did that weekend. If this offends you tough don't look and make darn sure you don't look at all the mounts at the nearest sporting goods store. If at all possible keep al the blood etc cleaned up and wrap the head in a bag. One of the local neighborhoods has an uproar as they have some select few that think they should remove a nativity scene from the common area as it represents Christ!!!! People if we don't stand up for hunting and having this country founded on Christianity we will lose it all!!!! What is the United States coming too.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya know this exactly what PETA loves to see. Hunters disagreeing with each other. You know their next agenda is to outlaw bow hunting. Think it can't be done think again. How many of you know of a rancher or two who doesn't allow bow hunting. or how bout 4wheelers on the propety. I don't bow hunt because I'm kinda on the edge about it. I don't practice enough to be good at it. I dont think enough bow hunters practice either and wound countless animals every year. Nah-- nobody is going to make me think bow hunting should be outlawed..but they arent trying to get me or you to outlaw hunting. It is the general public they need on their side. So keep on hanging your ol bloody carcasses accross your tailgate. Because nobody is going to take _your _rights away. BULL, your rights are being taken away everyday. If hunters don't band together then hunting PRIVILAGES(not rights) may be taken away slowly but surely.
BTW, thank you CH for trying


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

Well said Bucksnort. It's not that WE care about seeing the deer, bloody or not. It's the ENEMIES of the hunting community that we make by acting in this manner. Catering to the stereotype of the typical, bloodthirsty, ******* hunter does nothing but create more people that want to make all of our favorite pasttime illegal.

Don't flaunt your kills. We don't need anymore enemies. Be smart about this.


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

What was first said was deer horns legs anything in general, during hot weather most people know to protect meat, or cover it while on rack. This person who claims to be comming from a deer lease is banging other hunters. Or is this a trol that got a big bite.
The 5% who show us in a bad light will not change. And we shouldnot change because of one comment. There will always be winers and thats what they are
perpy live in a gated community im better than anyone else in I have the money to prove it. This is a hunting fourm for people who love to hunt fish and enjoy the outdoors. Not a place to log a complaint about us. Take it to PETA next time I myself dont want to hear it.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

RJVFisher, my thoughts exactly. And you to Bucksnort.

Why is everyone saying we don't care what the peta, tree huggers think? Guess what guys it isn't just those people that don't like seeing the carcasses riding down the road, I don't ,and I don't remember joining peta. I was behind some guy Sun on Eldridge in a white Tahoe or Suburban with a buck stuffed into a bumper hitch carrier with blood all over the animal and carrier. It just gives ammo to those that don't like what we do. And the "I don't care what they think" menatlity is old and should change, wheter we like it or not we live in a bull sh-t PC world. There are many that want to take our privelige from us, stop loading there guns for them.

A question, why are these deer not cleaned and in coolers? I never have been around antone that leaves their deer unskinned and brings it home to clean at the house. why? Well I think it is just to show off to those on the road and to the neighbors. Like another member said, show your game some respect, and not properly caring for it, ie hauling down the road in Texas heat so you can look big on the highway is chicken ****.

Save your "it's my right" stuff, that is not what those of us that don't like the behavior are questioning. Show some class, exactly what the anti's don't think we have.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Well...let me see what I like so far that I agree with.....

Hunters with good manners that take care in preserving their harvest....show respect to the animals they kill and to the non-hunting public by Not displaying them in a rude or gory manner while transporting .......

Got my vote.......now I hope everyone gits to go out and kill one so they can use the common sense, GOOD MANNERS, and respect due to the Sport..


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

In some areas its a way of life, a point of view. As for as class I hunt to hunt not to look good for or have to look a cetain way. Standing my ground. If someone does not like the way it looks as long as its legal sorry. Im not Talking about hunters who lack common sense. True hunters use common sense and try and shed a good light on our sport. Each to his own.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

This was not a troll to get a bite. I am an avid hunter who loves nothing more than to put my own meat on the table. I hope that my daughter who is due in the spring will one day join me in the blind, and out on the bay to enjoy catching trout. In order for that to happen the general hunting public must do all they can to ensure it will be there for future generations. Those of you that think "Screw peta and all those who dont like it" and those that say " Its my right, you should look the other way" You guys are dinasours, and guess what? Dinasours are dead, extinct, gone. Your hillbilly, hard arse ways are not helping the rest of the hunting public keep their right. You are adding bullets into peta's gun. 

It is time to quite being an idiot, take the boot out of your mouth, pull your pants up over your arse, and adapt to the times. It takes no time at all to make sure your deer carcus is not exposed. Hell it only takes about twenty minutes to have the whole darn thing in a cooler, with the head in a trashbag.

And for bagum, I really hope that one day you are able to catch up with the times. Because your actions are only hurting the hunting future. And future of hunting depends on the actions of the hunting public.

Good luck to those still going out in the feild, and hope to see ya on the bays.

Happy fishing and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

Red fish I think you started this thread and it comes down to your opinion your opinion has been noted. As far as the future of the sport I have three daughters all hunt and fish,last year I helped a newbe get his first deer. I have stated In cold conditions a deer in the back of a truck is no big deal, note I said in back of truck not straped to ATV on roof ect. I have seen the good times, these new times of pansies being so PC is what will turn hunters away from the sport. Your rather brash and dont seem to mind pushing on other people just be able to handle when pushed back. But enough of this issue the horses bones have been picked clean. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE AT T/T HUNT HARD HUNT SAFE.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

pkredfish said:


> This is an issue that has been bugging me since first week of Dec. when we were coming back from the lease. I hope I am preaching to the choir on this website and that the nice people on this site dont actually partake in this practice. We were coming back and between Ozona and Houston I counted 25 trucks with either legs, heads, horns, or the whole darn deer exposed to everyone on I-10. Then on Sat. coming home from BassProShops I saw two more. This showing of your prize to everyone is unacceptable. Not everyone is a hunter and doing this gives hunters a bad name. It is not too hard to cover up your kill. I hope the guy in the Z71 tahoe dark green w/gold pinstripes is reading this. He had his deer on a hitch deck with the gutted belly facing everyone and it was extremely bloody. Now it did not gross me out, but to young kids this could possibly be scarring. I would like to know how everyone on this website feels about this, and if anyone actually thinks showing your prize on the highway is a good way to show off your deer.


Ok first of all this thread was not about preserving your meat so would people please stop bring that up. That is a whole nother thread and has no bearing on this one you are just confusing the subject.

It's not about processing your game either.

It was about any part of a deer showing while driveing down the highway and how it gives hunters a bad name. The last time I came home with a buck its horns where sticking out of the small door on top of my icechest. I was not showing off nothing I was simply trying to keep my cape cold. If you or any one else take offense to it then sorry!!!

Maybe you should go protest Gander Mountain, Carter Country, Bass Pro shops, and Cabelas. Where poor people who might go there to pick up some cmping gear,Generators or a paint ball gun for there kid. Those poor people having to see all those stuffed dead animals. Don't forget the the kiddo's on there coin operated rides right out side the Bass Pro shop in Katy Mill's Mall with the dead animals looking at them. What happened to America, Freedom of speach and expression. PETA will get what ever ammo they want no matter what we do. You think they cant come on here and use your pictures against us? You think they can't photo shop pictures and make up story's about how bad hunters and fisherman are? Hmmm wait they already have done that. Remeber the dogs for shark bait with hooks sticking out there snouts? These people are fanatics you can not apease some one who believes what they want inspite of the facts. They dont care what we do only what they believe we do. Just Like the NRA you can not give an inch on any thing. Momentum is hard to break. All it take's is one pebble to start rolling down the hill to start a land slide.

I do not believe any one here ties there kill to there four wheeler like he rideing it and parades it around town. I for one though am not going to feel sorry for not being able to keep my kills horns out of view of others. If this is being a responsable hunter then you should burn your game pictures and dispose of any mounts you may have. You would not want the unsuspecting non hunting visitor to see that your a hunter.

Signed 
Closet Hunter


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the days of roping your deer to the fender of your '51 Ford are gone. most folks I know in my area tend to laugh at the big city hunter who straps his deer to the top of his SUV. I can understand being proud of your trophy, but hauling it out there just doesn't seem appropriate anymore. maybe pics on the net can substitute for the fender. just my two cents. keep hunting,Kurt.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

one more thing. when I see a big rack it's not "wow! look at that one" it's more like " I wonder what that one cost him? " more fodder for another thread. Kurt.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

kweber said:


> one more thing. when I see a big rack it's not "wow! look at that one" it's more like " I wonder what that one cost him? " more fodder for another thread. Kurt.


Yea!!! what you said.......one more thing, when I see a big rack its not "wow!
look at that one" Its Oh S**T...I hope my wife didn't see it and wonder how many more years it going to take for her buck fever to go away







Like all the fisherman up top keep saying..."just keep five"


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

bagem said:


> In some areas its a way of life, a point of view. As for as class I hunt to hunt not to look good for or have to look a cetain way. Standing my ground. If someone does not like the way it looks as long as its legal sorry. Im not Talking about hunters who lack common sense. True hunters use common sense and try and shed a good light on our sport. Each to his own.


If true hunters use common sense and try to shed a good light on our sport, then what is your beef with covering up or putting your deer in a cooler. That is good common sense for two reasons, it protects the meat and it keeps from shedding bad light on our sport. The ground I am standing is to protect the right to hunt for my childern and grandchildern and I will use any means necessary to protect that right. I do know that pushing the system by displaying dead deer to the general public is not benefiting this cause in the least bit and is just what the anti-hunters want you to do. You are playing right into their hand, by doing something that is totally unnecessary. Displaying your kill for the public to view is in no way a necessity of hunting. These types of displays are only necessary for your pride or ego, they don't make the meet sweeter, or benefit anything else.

Standing your ground I will agree is necessary sometimes, but there are times when it doesn't mean you are a weaker man by backing down. Let your pride or ego take the backseat, because that is the only thing that is being affected. We have to remember that in today's society it is not necessary to hunt. We do not need to hunt to survive, we hunt because it is a tradition, it is what our fathers and their fathers did. Our fathers or their fathers had to hunt, it was necessary for them to survive but it isn't for us. I for one want to be able to pass this tradition along to my childern and grandchildern. The traditions of hunting and fishing are some of the last truly pure activities in this world from the past that we have to pass to the next generations. They get young people off the streets and in the woods or on the lake or bay. It teaches them so many lessons of life in general. So pick the battles you fight very carefully, as we are not in this thing to win just one battle, we are fighting a war!

Derek


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey Redfish,you started this thread and then want to get rude when us "hillbillies" don't agree with you?Why can't you conform to our way of thinking?Isn't that what your asking us to do?If you can't take the flames maybe you should keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Hunters offend PETA- PETA offends Hunters..........Holiday trees? No Smoking in a BAR, No praying in public schools, And the ever popular DON"T ASK DON"T TELL, Cowboy movies with RUMP RANGERS, When will people stand up again? Oh I guess the gore on their childs X-box is OK. What's next guys I know lets put Outdoor network on PAY PER VEIW. Hunters downing other hunters over political correctness MAN.......When has killing an animal with weapons become PC?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well, I think we can flush this one down the toilet.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Well, I think we can flush this one down the toilet.


We haven't hit a hundred yet.......heres a tip....when you have those gutted bloody deer carcasess strapped to the roof and gettin a sun tan while ageing in the half-shell......duck tape the ears and tails down, less wind resistance and better gas milage.


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Very good discussion. Agree or disagree, this is what makes these boards great. 

Although I have heard something in here that I would like to comment on. Those of you who can't seem to pull up your pants need to think about the image you're giving to the world of yourself.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Well, I think we can flush this one down the toilet.


100!!!! FLUSH.....


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

It saddens me to see so many folks that will cowtow to a PERCEIVED public opinion and to the wishes of extremist groups. The media makes this out to be a big deal and a lot of people fall for it but, is it really? Do you see a push by anyone except the extremist groups to change this? Who the heck is REALLY offended by this and WHY are they offended? The media, trying to push their agenda, makes peta out to be this huge, well-funded group and gets folks thinking that we should all run scared. Hunters and anglers are a demographic that spends tons of money and if they stay organized, they can mow down any opposition.

Sorry guys but this is starting to sound like the 'what does a hunter need with an assault rifle' stuff that helped the Brady bill get a foothold. 

This is just another passive step towards disarming all of us. An inch allowed now will be a foot next year and a mile by the time our kids are grown.

If you don't support your brothers, whether you think they are right or wrong, you are supporting the opposition.

God Bless you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Okay since we've resorted to calling folks names and such I'm going to close this thread.

Remember guys opinions vary and we can agree to disagree, but when you resort to name calling etc., that kills the conversation.

TH


----------

